# Project Green Hornet: A Coleman Crawdad conversion



## CTAngler481 (Feb 27, 2009)

Well, I recently sold my 14' deep v for something more managable for an 18 year old like me. I bought a 12' coleman crawdad I saw by the road for 250 bucks. I decided I would call it the Green Hornet ( a tribute to my favorite movie Grumpy Old Men)


Immediately after I brought it home, I stripped it down to it's bare essentials







I made a plywood floor and upholstered it with gray marine carpetting, cut the holes for the seats, and installed






I also installed aluminum rod holders towards the front for light leadcore trolling for trout and kokanee salmon






Day 2

I found a spare piece of aluminum and mounted it the back to hold a future fish finder (hopefully I will soon be getting a fishin buddy fish finder to mount here)






More to come

-Brian


----------



## redbug (Feb 27, 2009)

looks good when I did my crawdad i removed the front plastic deck and replaced it with plywood and carpet I felt it looked pretty cool


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice work! 8)


----------



## ben2go (Feb 28, 2009)

Looks good.Where abouts are you located?


----------



## CTAngler481 (Feb 28, 2009)

I am in Granby,CT. Probably the most boring place anyone could live.


----------



## Brine (Feb 28, 2009)

CTAngler481 said:


> I am in Granby,CT. Probably the most boring place anyone could live.



At 18 years old, I can understand how some places feel like that. 

Mark my words.....Someday you will miss it.

Nice work on the crawdad. =D>


----------

